# Laptop no arranca, medí voltaje en puerto USB y parece que hizo un corto



## teogomez (Dic 5, 2008)

Que tal!, quiero pedirles ayuda. Hace unos momentos estaba haciendo unas prácticas en casa, de pronto, leyendo un tema acerca de puertos USB, me dió la curiosidad de medir el voltaje en las terminales de mis puertos USB de la laptop, pero en ese instante mi computadora se apagó!

Ahora al encenderla, hace un "beep" cada segundo y prenden los botones del teclado y los de multimedia, el monitor no enciende ni arranca nada.
Metí el disco de recuperación 1 de mi laptop, pero no pasa nada. No se si se hizo un corto al medir el voltaje en el puerto USB o qué pasó, pero estoy muy desesperado.

Espero me puedan ayudar, de antemano gracias!


----------



## ThePob (Dic 8, 2008)

Saludos teogomez, es probable que hayas hecho un corto circuito, ya que el chasis del conector USB está conectado a tierra. 

Si pusiste la punta de prueba, haciéndo contacto en el punto de voltaje del USB sin tener la precaución de no hacer contacto simultáneamente con el chasis, entonces eso fué lo que te pasó. ¿Qué marca y modelo es esa computadora?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 8, 2008)

En teoría tienen una limitación de 500mA, o sea que están protegidos, pero...algún disgusto ya he tenido.

Prueba de sacar la batería y esperar unos 5 minutos a ver que pasa.

Si asi no resucita....puede que sea una tontería.....pero mételo en el frigorífico dentro de una bolsa de basura bien cerrada, en la zona de alimentos durante un buen rato. NO EN EL CONGELADOR.

Sacarla y espera que se caliente a temperatura ambiente sin sacarla de la bolsa, como mínimo 1 hora, para evitar condensación y después otra hora sin la bolsa por si acaso.

La base "científica" que las tipicas tarjetas PCI - USB llevan como protección termofusibles rearmables como medida de protección.

Si sigues al pie de la letra no corres ningun peligro para tu portatil.


----------



## teogomez (Dic 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias a ThePob y a tiopepe123, miren les comento que ya prendió la lap, es una HP Pavilion dv2000, de hecho, lo que hice es, como comentas, quitarle la pila, y esperé unos 15 minutos, después la puse de nuevo, y prendió sin problemas.

Agradezco su ayuda y aquí estamos para lo que se ofrezca. saludos!


----------

